# Cars



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

I have not been in Dubai very long but I have just got a position for a big company in Abu Dhabi, A friend of mine is getting a new car and said that I could use the old one for getting to and from work, He said it will all be ok becuase its registered and insured untill Feb. Is this correct that its the vehicle thats insured and not the owner like he seems to think, or will I still have to get personal car insurance to drive it? any advice would be great! thanks!


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

The Barbarian said:


> I have not been in Dubai very long but I have just got a position for a big company in Abu Dhabi, A friend of mine is getting a new car and said that I could use the old one for getting to and from work, He said it will all be ok becuase its registered and insured untill Feb. Is this correct that its the vehicle thats insured and not the owner like he seems to think, or will I still have to get personal car insurance to drive it? any advice would be great! thanks!


Best to check the insurance policy with the company who has provided it, just to be 100%. However from the 3 insurers I have dealt with they all insured the car rather than the specific driver. This is different to what I am used to back home. Have fun on the roads!!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Grass hopper said:


> Best to check the insurance policy with the company who has provided it, just to be 100%. However from the 3 insurers I have dealt with they all insured the car rather than the specific driver. This is different to what I am used to back home. Have fun on the roads!!


yeah thats what i thought because it was not like that back home, will give the documents a look at in the morning and see what they say! thanks alot!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that the insurance will cover the car not the driver as long as the driver has a valid UAE licence


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I think that the insurance will cover the car not the driver as long as the driver has a valid UAE licence



I believe that to be correct too. 

-


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

I recently ran into this issue myself and concur with the others that you must have a valid UAE license to be covered. If you're hiring a car, you don't need a UAE license.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vincetruong said:


> I recently ran into this issue myself and concur with the others that you must have a valid UAE license to be covered. If you're hiring a car, you don't need a UAE license.


But if hiring the law says you must have an International Driving Permit.

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i know about this thing 

if it is a full insurance don't care about any things go and drive fast but be careful from radars


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

Please note that you are not allowed to drive personal cars if you do not have UAE driving license, international permit can only allow you to drive rental cars.

Insurance of personal cars also do not cover non-uae driving license.

In case of full insurance also deductibles are there.



The Barbarian said:


> I have not been in Dubai very long but I have just got a position for a big company in Abu Dhabi, A friend of mine is getting a new car and said that I could use the old one for getting to and from work, He said it will all be ok becuase its registered and insured untill Feb. Is this correct that its the vehicle thats insured and not the owner like he seems to think, or will I still have to get personal car insurance to drive it? any advice would be great! thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

buddyab said:


> i know about this thing
> 
> if it is a full insurance don't care about any things go and drive fast but be careful from radars


Herein lies the problem with driving in the UAE.


----------

